# NY Times: Uber’s Self-Driving Cars Are Set to Return



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Dec. 5, 2018
SAN FRANCISCO - Eight months after one of Uber's self-driving cars struck and killed a pedestrian, the ride-hailing company is close to putting its autonomous vehicles back on the road in a drastically reduced version of earlier efforts.

Uber received an important vote of confidence in August with a $500 million investment from Toyota with a plan to install Uber's self-driving system in a fleet of Toyota minivans.

Uber was driving its autonomous vehicles on public roads in four cities - sometimes at night - at speeds as high as 55 miles an hour when testing was halted after the accident. Starting within a few weeks, it plans to run the vehicles on a mile loop between two company offices in Pittsburgh. They won't operate at night or in wet weather, and they won't exceed 25 m.p.h., Uber said Wednesday.

https://www.nytimes.com/2018/12/05/technology/uber-self-driving-cars.html

Where there is opportunity
There will be problems

No one is abandoning SDC

​


----------

